# a lttle museum fun



## paccity (Apr 22, 2012)

spent the day yesterday at a fellow members place visiting and getting some things ready for display. hope you enjoy.


----------



## ShaneLogs (Apr 22, 2012)

All that stuff looks pretty neat. I would love to have those old Stihl's too!


Keep up the good work,


Shane


----------



## paccity (Apr 22, 2012)




----------



## paccity (Apr 22, 2012)




----------



## paccity (Apr 22, 2012)




----------



## paccity (Apr 22, 2012)




----------



## paccity (Apr 22, 2012)




----------



## paccity (Apr 22, 2012)




----------



## paccity (Apr 22, 2012)




----------



## robfromaz1977 (Apr 22, 2012)

Great pics! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## paccity (Apr 22, 2012)




----------



## coastalfaller (Apr 22, 2012)

Great pics, looks like a helluva place! Be great to visit sometime, I'd love to hear the stories that go with it! I'm sure they're equally as great!


----------



## lfnh (Apr 22, 2012)

Thanks for posting those up, esp the ones of the Clyde.


----------



## Gologit (Apr 22, 2012)

Great stuff as always. I've got to go see that place.

One problem though. Some of the stuff that's in the museum I can remember using when I was just a bit younger. There's a message there and I'm not real sure I like it. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## paccity (Apr 22, 2012)

thanks, theres lotts more things ins in storage at diff locations. crossing my fingers that the county will have the permits for our new building soon so we can get everything in one place at the same time. if anyone is interested in participating in the museum see my sig. thanks, fraser.


----------



## lmbrman (Apr 22, 2012)

awesome project,, thanks for sharing :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## alleyoop (Apr 23, 2012)

Is some of that going for a 6 mounts show at the world forstrey museum in portland i heard that the Pacific north west logging museum were going in partners for shows,arnt you a board member,and historen''///??/


----------



## H 2 H (Apr 23, 2012)

Nice

Thanks ffor sharing :msp_smile:


----------



## Rookie1 (Apr 23, 2012)

Very nice. Somebody has taken alot of time and effort to set that place up. Hope everything works out for the new building. Keep us posted.:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## imagineero (Apr 23, 2012)

What's the deal with the saw with 2 bars?

Shaun


----------



## OlympicYJ (Apr 23, 2012)

paccity said:


>



That fallin axe on the end looks brand new!? And below the Clyde yarder was that a steam log splitter or is the awesome spring weather that we never get affecting me? lol Awesome pics man love seein old loggin gear on display.


----------



## q-tip jr (Apr 23, 2012)

Gologit said:


> Great stuff as always. I've got to go see that place.
> 
> One problem though. Some of the stuff that's in the museum I can remember using when I was just a bit younger. There's a message there and I'm not real sure I like it. :msp_biggrin:



wonder if they're needing interpreters ......


----------



## paccity (Apr 25, 2012)

good news every one . we finally got our permits for the new main building and saw shop. it been to long of a wait,. hopefully we can have it done before the first show this year.


----------



## paccity (Apr 25, 2012)

coastalfaller said:


> Great pics, looks like a helluva place! Be great to visit sometime, I'd love to hear the stories that go with it! I'm sure they're equally as great!



you and anyone else are more than welcome to come and see and participate in our little non profit . it's not just about the older stuff , past, present and future of the industry .


----------



## paccity (Apr 25, 2012)

lfnh said:


> Thanks for posting those up, esp the ones of the Clyde.



thanks, that clyde is a runner buy the way.


----------



## paccity (Apr 25, 2012)

Gologit said:


> Great stuff as always. I've got to go see that place.
> 
> One problem though. Some of the stuff that's in the museum I can remember using when I was just a bit younger. There's a message there and I'm not real sure I like it. :msp_biggrin:



it,s ok bob.:msp_wink: you can come up and tell us how and when you used them. would love to hear the stories.:msp_smile:


----------



## paccity (Apr 25, 2012)

alleyoop said:


> Is some of that going for a 6 mounts show at the world forstrey museum in portland i heard that the Pacific north west logging museum were going in partners for shows,arnt you a board member,and historen''///??/



yes your rite. we will have a display at the world forestry center in portland or. if your in the area stop by.


----------



## paccity (Apr 25, 2012)

OlympicYJ said:


> That fallin axe on the end looks brand new!? And below the Clyde yarder was that a steam log splitter or is the awesome spring weather that we never get affecting me? lol Awesome pics man love seein old loggin gear on display.



yes that is a steam splitter . add a boiler and it still works. it was last used in longveiw pulp mill in the 70's for splitting old growth rounds so they could get them in the chipper for pulp.


----------



## paccity (Apr 25, 2012)

imagineero said:


> What's the deal with the saw with 2 bars?
> 
> Shaun



for cutting the joints when building trestles . or just about anything.


----------



## OlympicYJ (Apr 25, 2012)

paccity said:


> you and anyone else are more than welcome to come and see and participate in our little non profit . it's not just about the older stuff , past, present and future of the industry .



Thanks for the info! very cool stuff. 

Not Oregon history but if interested the WA state archives found an old Shaffer Bros. Logging movie. There are actually two; one is from the forties (I believe) and the one they found is older. Black and white with no sound! haha It's pretty awesome. It comes on dvd and I think it was like 10 or 15 bucks.


----------



## paccity (Apr 25, 2012)

OlympicYJ said:


> Thanks for the info! very cool stuff.
> 
> Not Oregon history but if interested the WA state archives found an old Shaffer Bros. Logging movie. There are actually two; one is from the forties (I believe) and the one they found is older. Black and white with no sound! haha It's pretty awesome. It comes on dvd and I think it was like 10 or 15 bucks.



thanks i'll check it out. and we are the pacific nw logging museum. which includes the state of jefferson. and ak.:msp_wink: oh and the men from the nose bleed zone in the rockies .:redface:


----------



## OlympicYJ (Apr 25, 2012)

paccity said:


> thanks i'll check it out. and we are the pacific nw logging museum. which includes the state of jefferson. and ak.:msp_wink: oh and the men from the nose bleed zone in the rockies .:redface:



hahaha well at least they have a nice set of bleachers to look down an see the exhibit from... :msp_biggrin:


----------



## coastalfaller (Apr 25, 2012)

paccity said:


> you and anyone else are more than welcome to come and see and participate in our little non profit . it's not just about the older stuff , past, present and future of the industry .



Sounds good! I'd like to get down that way again sometime soon. When we do I'll let you know when we're coming!


----------



## alleyoop (Apr 27, 2012)

We have both copys of them i have heard that they are very good.


----------



## C SAW 090 (May 8, 2012)

Thats Awsome!! Whats the make of the big engine in the mill?


----------



## paccity (May 13, 2012)

me and my little man spent the day out at the grounds today and broke ground on the new building.


----------



## Eccentric (Jul 10, 2012)

*This spot look familiar Fraser?*


----------



## Eccentric (Jul 10, 2012)




----------



## alleyoop (Jul 10, 2012)

Are you coming up for the up comming IH show ,if so give frasier or me a call would like to meet you and maybe do lunch fraser said he would buy,,,,,,alley


----------



## Eccentric (Jul 10, 2012)

alleyoop said:


> Are you coming up for the up comming IH show ,if so give frasier or me a call would like to meet you and maybe do lunch fraser said he would buy,,,,,,alley



Looks like we won't make it up for the IH show or the SteamUp this year (although I'd really like to). Planning on making the whole SteamUp next year though. We'd like to make the IH show too, but the GWBB always falls on the same week as the kid's church activities. I want to meet both of you and see how much the Powerland has grown in the last 7-8 years.:cool2:






Do you know John D? He's on the far left of this pic (the truck is the club's IHC M5 military rig).


----------



## paccity (Jul 22, 2012)

been busy getting things ready for steamup . plus getting ready to start putting up the new building . saw logs and carving logs . will be out there every afternoon cleaning some of the equipment . hope to see some of you folks this weekend.:msp_smile:


----------



## alleyoop (Jul 23, 2012)

By golly i think i will come and see that place i would like to meet that guy or cat person that run old D8 with that cable blade and made that rock look so level must of been a top hand at one time or another,it is a wonder that randy guy has not smelled tha red wood logs yet. i think i will be there both weekends thanks for posting,,,,,,,,,,,alley:cool2::msp_thumbsup:


----------



## JasperSparthing (Jul 28, 2012)

Every August or so I go visit the Oregon tractor show down in Brooks, south of Woodburn in the Willamette valley.
They got all kinds of sweet tractors, and some old logging trucks in their truck museum. They have an old saw mill and turn some logs, pretty cool stuff.


----------



## Eccentric (Jul 28, 2012)

JasperSparthing said:


> Every August or so I go visit the Oregon tractor show down in Brooks, south of Woodburn in the Willamette valley.
> They got all kinds of sweet tractors, and some old logging trucks in their truck museum. They have an old saw mill and turn some logs, pretty cool stuff.



That's the place in these pictures my friend. Antique Powerland in Brooks, Oregon.


----------



## JasperSparthing (Jul 29, 2012)

Eccentric said:


> That's the place in these pictures my friend. Antique Powerland in Brooks, Oregon.



Ok. Thanks I thought that looked familiar! 
Last year I was there I saw Stu Rasmussen mayor of Silverton, he was walking by at the truck museum. (kinda looked like Gene Wilder in a dress). I was really impressed with the saw mill, cool stuff. I hope to make it out this year.


----------



## paccity (Jul 30, 2012)




----------



## paccity (Aug 13, 2012)

starting to click along on the main building . goal is to have done before the sogg sets in . getting ready for concrete .


----------



## paccity (Oct 13, 2012)

got the fat bottom back to the grounds. going to use this for springboard demo's. 11' on the butt. yes it rained all day , lucky the ground was soaking it up ok. over an inch in 15 hr's.












. thats a d7 for comparison .


----------



## slowp (Oct 13, 2012)

The eagle carriage needs to be dragged on some rocks and scarred up to make it look like it works.:msp_smile:


----------



## Gologit (Oct 13, 2012)

Are you doing the spring board demo?


----------



## paccity (Oct 14, 2012)

slowp said:


> The eagle carriage needs to be dragged on some rocks and scarred up to make it look like it works.:msp_smile:


it work's.:msp_biggrin: was restored real nice. we have another one that look's the part.


----------



## paccity (Oct 14, 2012)

Gologit said:


> Are you doing the spring board demo?



need you to come up and learn me proper .. we have some distinguished members that have done it proper . but me being the youngest they will have me being the one falling off of them.:msp_wink:


----------



## Cedarkerf (Oct 14, 2012)

That just looks like a rewarding job to be involved in.


----------



## Gologit (Oct 14, 2012)

paccity said:


> need you to come up and learn me proper .. we have some distinguished members that have done it proper . but me being the youngest they will have me being the one falling off of them.:msp_wink:



You're still young enough that you have some "bounce" left in you when you come off the springboard. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Eccentric (Oct 14, 2012)

Fraser I just did my 2013 vacation signup at work. We have to take one week 'blocks' during the first round of signups, and I locked down the weeks of 7/29-8/02 and 8/05-8/09 (I have Sat/Sun off). God willing, we'll be at the Steam Up during the 8/03-8/04 weekend.


----------



## paccity (May 7, 2013)

time to update this a little. the main building is up just need to finish the inside and trim. also got the caboose in to be used for the office. the rail car to be used for the saw shop is will be done a little later due to time and funds.should have the new spars in the ground soon also.


----------



## alleyoop (May 8, 2013)

Thanks frasser you do nice work,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,alleyoop


----------



## gunnusmc03 (May 8, 2013)

Thanks for posting these pics


----------



## Philbert (May 17, 2013)

First time seeing these photos - very nice stuff (tried to Rep you but . . . ).

Is there an address you can post so folks can check it out if they are on that side of the world?

Thanks.

Philbert


----------



## paccity (May 17, 2013)

Philbert said:


> First time seeing these photos - very nice stuff (tried to Rep you but . . . ).
> 
> Is there an address you can post so folks can check it out if they are on that side of the world?
> 
> ...


 http://www.pnwloggingmuseum.org/index.html it's a work in progress.


----------



## paccity (May 17, 2013)

got the call on the new spars for the grounds this afternoon. have to meet up tomorrow at the crack. will take as many pic's to share as i can. thanks. fraser.


----------



## paccity (May 18, 2013)

got them in. and as soon as we started to set them it started to rain and quit as soon as we finished.


----------



## paccity (May 18, 2013)




----------

